

On linear programming formulations for the TSP polytope - cschmidt
http://spokutta.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/1311/

======
cschmidt
This paper is making some waves in Operations Research circles:

    
    
        We solve a 20-year old problem posed by M. Yannakakis and prove 
        that there exists no polynomial-size linear program (LP) whose 
        associated polytope projects to the traveling salesman polytope, 
        even if the LP is not required to be symmetric. 
    

This argument is independent of the P-vs-NP argument, as it doesn't consider
the encoding length of the coefficients.

